# jillian michaels is a rider!



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol. So i was home for teh weekend at my parents house and they had on the National Geographic channel. The Dog Whisperer was on with this chick riding a huge horse bareback with a dog running beside her. Of course the horse girl in me was like, "cool horse..." and then i noticed it was Jillian Michaels from the Biggest Loser! WTC? My friends and i have been using her workout tapes all winter and every time i see her i want to curse a little since the workouts are kind of hard... and now she has this awesome looking horse and seems to know how to ride. 
just thought it was cool to find another celebrity into horses.

LA Times Mobile: Jillian Michaels, the biggest winner

JillianMichaels - Articles and Posts from Paw Nation


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw that episode a while back and was really surprised, too. Is her horse a Friesian or some kind of draft cross you think? It sure is big and beautiful whatever it is!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He looks like a Percheron cross, perhaps. he's gorgeous that's for sure!!!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Ha that's awesome! I'm actually watching The Biggest Loser Australia season 1(even though I live in the US) and have picked up a love for her and Bob.


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

oh i knew i loved her. Any pics of her horse?


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

glam1 - There's a vid in the pawnation link. "Buzz" is absolutely gorgeous. Apparently she owns another one. I think it is just a little pony I found with her in some google pics though. Either way it makes me love her more! lol


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I would've never known - that's pretty cool. I LOVE Caesar too! Great post.


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

opps my bad

He is gorgeous.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

That's really cool! I like her a lot!


----------

